# M.2 Slot - reusing thermal pads?



## Blameless

Most M.2 SSDs won't even need the heatsink and those that significantly benefit from it aren't going to be harmed by reusing the thermal pad...assuming it's not completely encrusted with cat hair or something.


----------



## Clausewitz

Blameless said:


> Most M.2 SSDs won't even need the heatsink and those that significantly benefit from it aren't going to be harmed by reusing the thermal pad...assuming it's not completely encrusted with cat hair or something.


 No cat hair, this board is very new.


----------



## HeLeX63

Your fine to re-use. As long as it is mostly clean, and not crumbled up.


----------



## andydviking

If you decide to get more pads these worked well for me and are inexpensive. They are good for NVME drives but maybe not other stuff that gets far hotter (per the reviews).


----------



## SPL Tech

Can you? yes. Should you? Doesent matter.


----------

